# I didn't buy a G4003G after all..



## Chip (Nov 6, 2014)

Instead I bought a Shop Fox M1112. 

Close enough! :happydance:


----------



## raven7usa (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow, your stand has racing stripes. Very nice looking machine.


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 6, 2014)

Thats a nice looking lathe


----------



## rgray (Nov 6, 2014)

I have one. The racing stripes don't last to long. Been a great lathe though.


----------



## Chip (Nov 6, 2014)

There's been a big price drop today on the Shop Fox M1112 which brings the price in line with the G4003G, except it adds an installed coolant system plus a 2 year warranty...and those high speed/low drag racing stripes. I made an offer on their ebay auction and even saved a bit more.

http://www.bibbtool.com/shop-fox®-m1112-gunsmith-lathe-with-stand-p-8137.html


----------



## Chip (Nov 7, 2014)

If somebody wants to join the Grizzly/Shop Fox club you might get a good deal on this one on ebay. Especially if you can inspect it first.


----------



## gdu (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks good. Congrats.

Make sure to follow the run in instructions. When doing your first oil change consider lifting the cover of the headstock and cleaning the oil sump manually.

MK


----------

